# [solved] system update "emerge schleife"

## Linubie

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, das emerge immer wieder die selben Pakete installieren möchte obwohl ich diesen Vorgang bereit schon einmal durchgeführt habe, es sind jedes mal so um die 140 Pakete.

Die Anzahl schwankt dadurch da auch neue updates mit einfließen aber im  großen und ganzen sind es immer die selben Pakete,

Ich habe bereits regenworld ausprobiert weil ich der Meinung bin das die Paketdatenbank vielleicht betroffen sein könnte, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r6  USE="-static -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1  USE="nls threads -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.2  USE="-build" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/which-2.20-r1  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/patch-2.6.1  USE="-static {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/os-prober-1.53  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/unrar-5.1.6  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/dosfstools-3.0.26  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.24  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.20  USE="-static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/os-headers-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20130513023548  USE="nls -old-output (-selinux) -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/netcat-110-r9  USE="crypt ipv6 -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.21  USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libc-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/rar-4.2.0  USE="-all_sfx -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/BerkeleyDB-0.530.0-r1  USE="{-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/v86d-0.1.10  USE="(x86emu) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r3  USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.3.3-r3  USE="-sensord -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2013.1.13  USE="acl external-fuse ntfsprogs -debug -ntfsdecrypt -static-libs -suid -xattr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.21.0  USE="ipv6 pam static syslog systemd -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.5-r1  USE="nls pam" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/iputils-20121221-r1  USE="filecaps gnutls ipv6 ssl -SECURITY_HAZARD -caps -doc -idn -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/procps-3.3.9  USE="ncurses nls unicode -static-libs {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/ufed-0.91  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p53  USE="net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/less-458  USE="pcre unicode" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pager-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.28  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.28:0.9  USE="libsamplerate ncurses nls -doc (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/flam3-3.0.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/make-4.0-r1  USE="nls -guile -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2-r1  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r3  USE="cxx nls zlib (-multislot) -multitarget -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/grep-2.16  USE="nls pcre -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/gawk-4.0.2  USE="nls readline" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/psmisc-22.20  USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.16  USE="gnutls ipv6 nls pcre ssl zlib -debug -idn -ntlm -static {-test} -uuid" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.3  USE="nls -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.27.1-r2  USE="acl nls -minimal (-selinux) -static -xattr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/gzip-1.5  USE="nls -pic -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26-r1  USE="nls (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/eix-0.30.4  USE="dep nls sqlite -debug -doc -optimization -security -strong-optimization -strong-security -swap-remote -tools" LINGUAS="de -ru" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/whois-5.1.5  USE="iconv nls -idn" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3:4.8  USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp sanitize (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.12.0  USE="branding" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-themes/mate-icon-theme-1.8.0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r14  USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgee-0.14.0:0.8  USE="introspection" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/vala-0.24.0-r1:0.24  USE="vapigen {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-extras-3.12.0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-themes/mate-icon-theme-faenza-1.8.0  USE="-debug -minimal" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.17.7:3.17.7 [3.16.5:3.16.5] USE="symlink -build -deblob -experimental" 78.727 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch-2.1.0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.5-r2:2  USE="X gnutls hddtemp lm_sensors nls ssl -ntlm" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.19  USE="python zlib -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/modutils-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/nano-2.3.2  USE="magic ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/chardet-2.2.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/editor-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/package-manager-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy) -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.13.5:6  USE="X alsa nsplugin -cjk -cups -doc -examples (-selinux) -source -webstart" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] games-emulation/dosbox-0.74  USE="alsa opengl -debug -hardened" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] games-emulation/dboxfe-0.1.3  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libsvg-cairo-0.1.6  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.12.0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam python suid udev unicode -bash-completion -caps -cytune -fdformat (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test} -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/dev-manager-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/vhba-20130607  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/plymouth-0.8.8-r4  USE="gtk libkms pango -debug -gdm -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -radeon" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.10  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/mc-4.8.11  USE="X edit gpm nls slang spell xdg -mclib -samba -sftp {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/man-0-r1  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.28:0.9  USE="gtk -fltk" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 -emu10k1x -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -mixart -pcxhr -rme32 -rme96 -sb16 -sbawe -sscape -usb-usx2y -vx222" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.72  USE="nls" LINGUAS="de -da -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd-215-r3:0/2  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam (policykit) python seccomp -audit -cryptsetup -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http (-kdbus) -lzma -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/shadow-0  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lomoco-1.0-r9  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/p7zip-9.20.1-r4  USE="kde pch wxwidgets -doc -rar (-static)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4  USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/service-manager-0  USE="(-prefix)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.12.2:0/1.12.2  USE="caps crypt filecaps gtk3 ipv6 kerberos lua netlink pcap qt4 ssl zlib -adns -doc -doc-pdf -geoip -portaudio (-qt5) (-selinux) -smi" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-pdf-2.6.1  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.10-r1:2  USE="aalib alsa bzip2 dbus exif jpeg jpeg2k lcms mmx mng pdf png python sse svg tiff udev wmf xpm (-altivec) (-aqua) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -postscript -smp -webkit" LINGUAS="de -am -ar -ast -az -be -bg -br -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -dz -el -en_CA -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mk -ml -ms -my -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -tt -uk -vi -xh -yi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.425  USE="kde sse2 (-debug) (-selinux)" ABI_X86="64 -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1j  USE="bindist kerberos (sse2) tls-heartbeat zlib -gmp -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ssh-0  USE="-minimal" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-343.36  USE="X acpi multilib tools uvm -pax_kernel" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-misc/tor-0.2.6.1_alpha-r3  USE="-bufferevents -nat-pmp -scrypt -seccomp (-selinux) -stats {-test} -tor-hardening -transparent-proxy -upnp -web" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] www-client/firefox-34.0.5-r1  USE="bindist dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jit minimal startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -hardened (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.9-r3  USE="ipv6 kerberos libmount nfsidmap nfsv4 tcpd uuid -caps -nfsdcld -nfsv41 (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-4.2.6.3  USE="bluetooth branding dbus gstreamer gtk kde mysql opengl vba webdav (-aqua) -cups -debug -eds (-firebird) -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -odk -postgres -telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r3:2  USE="multislot nls sdl truetype -debug -device-mapper -doc -efiemu (-libzfs) -mount -static {-test}" GRUB_PLATFORMS="-coreboot -efi-32 -efi-64 -emu -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -pc -qemu -qemu-mips -xen" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.14:4/4.11  USE="handbook lm_sensors (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="(-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-6.5.14:0/6.5.14  USE="-debugger -doc -eclipse -profiler" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] app-emulation/wine-1.7.29  USE="X alsa fontconfig gecko gphoto2 gstreamer jpeg lcms mono mp3 ncurses nls openal opengl oss perl png prelink realtime run-exes scanner ssl threads truetype udisks v4l xcomposite xinerama xml -capi -cups -custom-cflags -dos -gsm -ldap -netapi -odbc -opencl -osmesa -pipelight -pulseaudio -samba (-selinux) {-test}" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="(-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4  USE="dvd encode ffmpeg flac handbook mad mp3 musepack sndfile sox taglib vcd vorbis (-aqua) -debug -emovix" LINGUAS="de -ast -be -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mai -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="(-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-331.20  USE="-examples" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="(-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kmix-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="alsa handbook (-aqua) -canberra -debug -pulseaudio" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/scribus-1.4.4-r1  USE="cairo minimal pdf -debug -examples -hunspell -scripts -templates -tk" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -bg -br -ca -cs_CZ -cy -da_DK -de_1901 -de_CH -el -en_AU -en_GB -en_US -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -gl -hu -id -it -ja -ko -lt_LT -nb_NO -nl -pl_PL -pt -pt_BR -ru -sa -sk_SK -sl -sq -sr -sv -th_TH -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/cdemu-2.1.1  USE="cdemu-daemon" LINGUAS="de -fr -no -pl -sl -sv" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/qmmp-0.8.0  USE="aac alsa cdda dbus ffmpeg flac jack kde ladspa libsamplerate mad mms modplug mplayer musepack oss sndfile udisks vorbis wavpack -bs2b -cover -crossfade -enca -game -lyrics -midi -mpris -notifier -opus -projectm -pulseaudio -scrobbler -stereo -tray" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-misc/vidalia-0.3.1  USE="tor -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fr -gl -it -lt -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/gedit-3.12.2  USE="introspection python spell {-test} -zeitgeist" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/ark-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="archive bzip2 handbook (-aqua) -debug -lzma" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.11.14:4/4.11  USE="handbook ieee1394 opengl (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kwrite-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/gcdemu-2.1.1  USE="-debug" LINGUAS="de -fr -no -pl -sl -zh_CN" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/okular-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="crypt handbook jpeg pdf postscript tiff (-aqua) -chm -debug -djvu -dpi -ebook -mobi" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook kipi (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.11.14:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] sci-misc/boinc-7.2.0-r1  USE="X cuda -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay  USE="steamruntime" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/conky-1.9.0-r3  USE="X hddtemp imlib lua lua-cairo lua-imlib ncurses nvidia portmon truetype -apcupsd -audacious -curl -debug -eve -iostats -math -moc -mpd -nano-syntax -rss -thinkpad -vim-syntax -weather-metar -weather-xoap -wifi -xmms2" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.14.3:4  USE="(-aqua) -minimal" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/dolphin-plugins-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="git (-aqua) -bazaar -debug -mercurial -subversion" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/layman-2.0.0-r3  USE="git -bazaar -cvs -darcs -mercurial -subversion {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/klipper-4.11.14:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -prison" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kuser-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/hplip-3.14.1  USE="X hpcups kde libnotify (policykit) qt4 scanner snmp -doc -fax -hpijs -libusb0 -minimal -parport -static-ppds" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/digikam-4.4.0-r1:4  USE="gphoto2 handbook mysql semantic-desktop thumbnails -addressbook (-aqua) -debug -doc -nepomuk -themedesigner -video" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -fr -fy -ga -gl -ha -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -ko -ku -lb -lo -lt -lv -mi -mk -mn -ms -mt -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -nso -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -te -tg -th -tr -tt -uk -uz -uz@cyrillic -ven -vi -wa -xh -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW -zu" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/gwenview-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook kipi semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.14:4/4.11  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   *] app-emulation/winetricks-99999999  USE="gtk kde -rar" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-misc/customizable-weather-1.11.1:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="de -br -el -es -fr -hu -it -nb -nl -pl -ro -ru -sr -sr@Latn -tr -zh_CN" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/dolphin-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -thumbnail" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="exif kdepim (-aqua) -attica -debug -desktopglobe -fcitx -ibus -json -nepomuk -oauth -qalculate -qwt -scim" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/knode-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kmail-4.14.3:4/4.14  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/avidemux-2.6.8:2.6  USE="nls opengl qt4 sdl vdpau xv -debug -vaapi" LINGUAS="de -ca -cs -el -es -fr -it -ja -pt_BR -ru -sr -sr@latin -tr" VIDEO_CARDS="-fglrx" 0 KiB

Total: 140 packages (1 in new slot, 139 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 78.727 KiB

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo Linubie!

leider nur blind gegriffen, evtl. liefert es Ideen:

Bei welcher "emerge - Aktion" tritt dies denn auf - sprich welche Optionen nutzt du?

```
emerge -auvDN @world
```

 *Linubie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> [ebuild R ] app-arch/tar-1.27.1-r2 USE="acl nls -minimal (-selinux) -static -xattr" 0 KiB
> ...

 

Gelang denn die Installation? Schon einmal ein paar Stichproben versucht?

Vielleicht werden die Programme ordnungsgemäß gebaut aber nicht in das System übertragen.

Portage selbst ist auf dem laufendem?

----------

## hasufell

Portage ist voller bugs, die keiner mehr richtig überschauen kann.

Probier mal paludis: http://paludis.exherbo.org

----------

## py-ro

Paludis ist voller Bugs die keiner mehr durchschaut, bleib lieber bei Portage!

@hasufell Merkste was?

Ist ja schön das du Werbung machen willst, wenn du aber ansonsten nichts sinnvolles zum Problem des Threadstarter beitragen kannst, ist das einfach nur nutzloser Spam.

----------

## Josef.95

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> Bei welcher "emerge - Aktion" tritt dies denn auf - sprich welche Optionen nutzt du?
> 
> 

 

Ja, das verwendete emerge-Kommando

und auch die Ausgabe von "emerge --info" wären wahrscheinlich hilfreich.

----------

## hasufell

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Paludis ist voller Bugs die keiner mehr durchschaut, bleib lieber bei Portage!

 

Beispiel?

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @hasufell Merkste was?
> 
> Ist ja schön das du Werbung machen willst, wenn du aber ansonsten nichts sinnvolles zum Problem des Threadstarter beitragen kannst, ist das einfach nur nutzloser Spam.

 

Der Wechsel des Paketmanagers kann sehr viele Probleme lösen, z.b. eine halbkaputte VDB durch dynamic dependencies, was hier auch der Fall sein könnte.

Über dynamic dependencies kannst du dich hier informieren: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Dynamic_dependencies

Was das mit "Werbung" zu tun hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich würde es auch vorziehen, wenn wir auf technischem Niveau bleiben könnten.

----------

## py-ro

Offensichtlich merkst es nicht.

Dein Post lässt sich in folgendes Schema einsortieren:

"Produkt A ist scheiße, benutze lieber Produkt B."

Guter Stil wäre gewesen:

"Das kann an einer kaputten VDB lliegen, weitere Informationen findest du unter blub. Alternativ könntest aus Paludis benutzen, da wirst du meiner Erfahrung nach das Problem nicht haben, weitere Informationen findest du unter foo."

Ebenfalls schlechter Stil ist es sein Gegenüber herabsetzen zu wollen, durch das implizieren von Unwissenheit verstärkt durch ein Argument, dass man ja beim Thema bleiben soll. Vor allem wenn man selber bisher nicht beim Thema war.

Da ich weiß, wie das hier nun weitergehen wird, beende ich meinerseits die Diskussion, ich hoffe ja, dass du darüber nachdenkst. IMHO wäre es gut, wenn ein Moderator den Teil abtrennen könnte. Hat wirklich nichts mit der Frage zu tun.

Bye

Py

----------

## Josef.95

Alle mir bisher bekanntgewordenen ähnlichen Fälle führten letztendlich auf eine defekte /var/db/pkg/ (Datenbank) zurück, zb verursacht durch Stromausfälle mit beschädigung des Filesystems.

Ich denke wir sollten erst mal abwarten welches emerge Kommando tatsächlich verwendet wurde :)

(wer weiss wo die "Fehlermeldung" überhaupt herkommt bzw woraus sie entstanden ist)

----------

## hasufell

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Offensichtlich merkst es nicht.
> 
> Dein Post lässt sich in folgendes Schema einsortieren:
> 
> "Produkt A ist scheiße, benutze lieber Produkt B."
> ...

 

Zensur technisch korrekter Aufklärung? Aha.

mal von deinem OT weg: paludis und portage kann man gleichzeitig auf einem System betreiben und könnte somit einfacher feststellen was genau kaputt ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht ist ja auch in der make.conf etwas kaputt, vielleicht steht da bei INSTALL_MASK etwas.

P.S.: Paludis gibt es immer noch? Kann mich noch dran erinnern, ganz am Anfang wurde dass mal ganz heiß diskutiert. Ist aber schon ewig her. Aber man sollte Diskussionen darüber vielleicht woanders unterbringen. Bislang habe ich noch alles mit portage hinbekommen. Und da sollten wir doch erst mal schauen, was da bislang so gemacht wurde, bevor man sagt, portage sei kaputt.

----------

## Linubie

Wenn ich geahnt hätte was ich hier lostrete ;O)

Also ich hab portage nochmal "re-emerged", regenworld und dann nach und nach einige Pakete per Hand ausgewählt um sie bauen zu lassen ( emerge paket x paket y).

Dann emerge --update --deep world -av.

Nun scheint es zu klappen.

Sorry nochmal und Danke.

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Festtage!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mach dir doch keinen Stress, ist doch nichts passiert. Was bei dir noch fehlt ist das N für Pakete, wo sich die USE-Flags ändern.

```
emerge -uDNva world
```

Und wenn es jetzt läuft, dann ist doch alles super.

Kannst fragen, so oft du willst.

----------

